# The Safely delivered thread 2013



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

So starting this thread so people don't have to trail through all the threads to find the kittens.

So to start, A HUGE Congratulations to Vikki and Tinkerbell on 3 healthy kittens! *I have permission to upload these photo's of the newborns!!* 



















Now the first ones are here, let's hope the others follow soon!! 

CONGRATULATIONS TO THE NEW MUMS!!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Ooh there not tortie and white there torbie and white and I can tell you the tom was a ginger tabby.  Do you know him?


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Ooh there not tortie and white there torbie and white and I can tell you the tom was a ginger tabby.  Do you know him?


Not sure who you're talking to! I have no idea who the Tom is  Vikki may!!


----------



## Vikki1985 (Mar 24, 2013)

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Not sure who you're talking to! I have no idea who the Tom is  Vikki may!!


I have indeed noticed a ginger Tom hanging around! There was also a big black and white Tom


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Vikki1985 said:


> I have indeed noticed a ginger Tom hanging around! There was also a big black and white Tom


Its possible there could be two dads to the litter.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful kittens.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

Well all that matters is that the kittens are here now


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice looking patterns for moggies! Congrats.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

I go to work and I miss everything! Congratulations on the safe delivery Vikki and Tinks, beautiful kittens!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Beautiful kittens!!!
Glad to hear mother and kits are doing well.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Vikki1985 said:


> I have indeed noticed a ginger Tom hanging around! There was also a big black and white Tom


Are you able to TNR them? Or contact a rescue who can


----------



## Vikki1985 (Mar 24, 2013)

spotty cats said:


> Are you able to TNR them? Or contact a rescue who can


I'm not sure, my own fault for having a non spayed girl :-/ they are definitely owned and I'm sure 1 has a collar


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2013)

Really lovely kittens. Good colours too on the re-homing side of things if that's the route you're going down. Grats on a smooth experience


----------



## Vikki1985 (Mar 24, 2013)

We plan to keep the multi coloured and my aunt is coming to visit them in a month as she has not long lost hers to old age :-( I spoke to her last night and she may have both which makes me happy and confident of their care


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Congrats on the kittens


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS TO djw33wjd
AND ARIEL ON 3 HEALTHY KITTENS!!!

Will upload photo's later if I have permission


----------



## Vikki1985 (Mar 24, 2013)

It seems 3 is the magic number


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

Vikki1985 said:


> It seems 3 is the magic number


Still got Mrs Krispy to give birth, so if she has 3, it certainly is the magic number 
How're your babies today? X


----------



## Vikki1985 (Mar 24, 2013)

They are good! Tinks has decided I am her personal baby sitter - when she eats she shouts at me to sit with her babies! When she's done she licks my hand and goes back to nursing


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

Vikki1985 said:


> They are good! Tinks has decided I am her personal baby sitter - when she eats she shouts at me to sit with her babies! When she's done she licks my hand and goes back to nursing


Oh what a darling, photo obsessed Sammy would like a certain something for the S.D Thread  x


----------



## Vikki1985 (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh bugger I forgot! Will download now


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

Vikki1985 said:


> Oh bugger I forgot! Will download now


Haha  Yay! :lol:


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

I have permission to post these:
Here are Ariel's beautiful babies


----------



## Vikki1985 (Mar 24, 2013)

Apologies for overload....

1st Baby out









Next baby coming









All arrived and feeding









Quick mums not looking...BUNDLE









Cuddles









Close up


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

Aw Vikki, Tinkerbell's babies are absolutely gorgeous!! You lucky adoptive mummy!!! 
The second picture made me laugh :lol:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww gorgeous, glad all is going well._


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

N'aw they're all stunning!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

That makes two trios of lovely kittens.
Gorgeous pics, all of them!!!


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Ahh lovely kitten news!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Does anybody mind if i add Trixie to this thread, Toula the mum was found dumped in a box pregnant.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Im lost so vickys had 3 kittens..who else and how many.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Does anybody mind if i add Trixie to this thread, Toula the mum was found dumped in a box pregnant.


Gorgeous 

Hopefully this time next week I can add some pics of Mrs K's kittens. At this point just hoping for a safe delivery


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Im lost so vickys had 3 kittens..who else and how many.


djw3's tortie tabby had 3 too


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

SamanthaGoosey said:


> djw3's tortie tabby had 3 too


Vicky had torbies too didn't she and a black and white?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Vicky had torbies too didn't she and a black and white?


Yep  and djw3's cat had a black and white bicolour, a black tortie with white and a brown tabby 

So much variety!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Im lost so vickys had 3 kittens..who else and how many.


Think it's about time we had more pics from you Mrs


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Cosmills said:


> Think it's about time we had more pics from you Mrs


I second that  can't wait to see how the kittens are doing


----------



## bouncer-and-luckys-mum (Jun 17, 2009)

Smiley new mummy Misty who safely delivered 6 kittens Wednesday night, my partner was a fab midwife!


Kittens cuddling today at 3 days old


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

bouncer-and-luckys-mum said:


> Smiley new mummy Misty who safely delivered 6 kittens Wednesday night, my partner was a fab midwife!
> 
> Kittens cuddling today at 3 days old


I love the way they are laid together black, white, black , white .. Bless


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

bouncer-and-luckys-mum said:


> Smiley new mummy Misty who safely delivered 6 kittens Wednesday night, my partner was a fab midwife!
> 
> Kittens cuddling today at 3 days old


_aww look at them, gorgeous,more pics please._


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

bouncer-and-luckys-mum said:


> Smiley new mummy Misty who safely delivered 6 kittens Wednesday night, my partner was a fab midwife!
> 
> Kittens cuddling today at 3 days old


Very cute  are they pedigree or moggies? Because mum has a look of a BSH but I'm awful with breeds!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Very cute  are they pedigree or moggies? Because mum has a look of a BSH but I'm awful with breeds!


I was wondering if she was BSH but then wondered if she was a mighty Russian Blue :001_wub:

You can get Russian Blacks and Russian Whites, so that's what made me wonder...


----------



## bouncer-and-luckys-mum (Jun 17, 2009)

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Very cute  are they pedigree or moggies? Because mum has a look of a BSH but I'm awful with breeds!


They are just moggies


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

bouncer-and-luckys-mum said:


> They are just moggies


Very unique colours for moggies!  You planning on spaying the mum when the kittens are old enough?

How come you didn't post in the breeding section? We have excellent midwives with lots of knowledge to help you


----------



## bouncer-and-luckys-mum (Jun 17, 2009)

More pics of the babies


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Here's some of the little'uns I helped into the world (well, didn't need much assistance in the end, actually) last week at the shelter.

Georgia came in with two babies still in their sacs, and gave birth to number 3 within minutes of arriving!! 

Sorry about the quality, they wouldn't keep still and I wouldn't use the flash as they're opening their eyes slightly now


----------



## bouncer-and-luckys-mum (Jun 17, 2009)

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Very unique colours for moggies!  You planning on spaying the mum when the kittens are old enough?
> 
> How come you didn't post in the breeding section? We have excellent midwives with lots of knowledge to help you


I know, Misty's colouring is beautiful, I also have another cat, Amber who has lovely colours too (not sure on the proper terms for it but I think shes a tortoise-shell?) Yes as soon as kitties are old enough she is being spayed! I never thought about coming on here have been a member for ages but usually just have a look around. We were certainly shocked when she delivered 6!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

bouncer-and-luckys-mum said:


> I know, Misty's colouring is beautiful, I also have another cat, Amber who has lovely colours too (not sure on the proper terms for it but I think shes a tortoise-shell?) Yes as soon as kitties are old enough she is being spayed! I never thought about coming on here have been a member for ages but usually just have a look around. We were certainly shocked when she delivered 6!


_are you keeping any, do you have homes for them,. do you have a picture of your other cat Amber, she sounds like a tortie, i love torties._


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

JordanRose said:


> Here's some of the little'uns I helped into the world (well, didn't need much assistance in the end, actually) last week at the shelter.
> 
> Georgia came in with two babies still in their sacs, and gave birth to number 3 within minutes of arriving!!
> 
> Sorry about the quality, they wouldn't keep still and I wouldn't use the flash as they're opening their eyes slightly now


Those cuties will be snapped up in no time  glad mum is safe with you guys!



bouncer-and-luckys-mum said:


> I know, Misty's colouring is beautiful, I also have another cat, Amber who has lovely colours too (not sure on the proper terms for it but I think shes a tortoise-shell?) Yes as soon as kitties are old enough she is being spayed! I never thought about coming on here have been a member for ages but usually just have a look around. We were certainly shocked when she delivered 6!


Would love to see pics of Amber too  you could post them in cat chat?

It's great that you'll be spaying her too 

Well, try to stick around  we'll love to help you with anything kitten related from development to weaning


----------



## bouncer-and-luckys-mum (Jun 17, 2009)

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Those cuties will be snapped up in no time  glad mum is safe with you guys!
> 
> Would love to see pics of Amber too  you could post them in cat chat?
> 
> ...


I have just posted pics I Think it was in photo galleries. Yes we are hopefully keeping one and have potential homes for the other 5


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i just looked in the cat picture gallery and see Misty and Amber, yes shes a tortie, are they sisters,. Is Amber neutered if not be careful or you may end up with another 6 kittens !!! Keep us posted with Mistys kittens._


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

bouncer-and-luckys-mum said:


> More pics of the babies


The whites in this litter will be genetically black,if you look on the top of the white kittens head you can see a black spot,what happens is the colour is switched off in the womb as you can see by the black spot that's the point it switched off so it got just a splash of colour.

Someone else could probably explain it better 

And mum is the dilute of black so she probably mated with a cat that didn't carry dilute meaning black kittens.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> The whites in this litter will be genetically black,if you look on the top of the white kittens head you can see a black spot,what happens is the colour is switched off in the womb as you can see by the black spot that's the point it switched off so it got just a splash of colour.
> 
> Someone else could probably explain it better
> 
> And mum is the dilute of black so she probably mated with a cat that didn't carry dilute meaning black kittens.


That's interesting ... Didnt know that ...


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Lisa88's rescue, Dribbles, has just given birth to six kittens, looks like 5 torties and 1 ginger tabby! Photos to follow (once Lisa has had a bottle of wine )


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awww hurry up with them pictures !!!!...._


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

Great news!!!


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Just waiting for Lynn's girl and Mrs K now 

Mrs K has been acting strange since yesterday, few more days for us I think!

Then I think we have the breeder girls to come, like CC's girls


----------

